# Automobile For Sale



## johnsan (Feb 9, 2012)

Do you know a web site wherein It's possible to place my automobile for sale, and receive good deals from prospective buyers. Also, I'm now seeking a no charge listing, but in case it isn't free, I am able to shell out a small amount for any listing.....


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

Since you are from India, suggest that you look around your local area. 

BG


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

tandem spam in the bin


----------

